# Should I buy this?



## Shopgeezer (Feb 12, 2019)

I used the fancy micro adjustable lathe tool posts in a machining course many years ago and loved them. Always wanted one for my lathe but they had a lot of zeros in the price. Lately they have become incredibly cheap. The one below can land at my door for under $400. 

I am tempted, but the little voice says cheap might not be a good thing with something like this. Anybody had any experience with these?


----------



## deverett (Feb 12, 2019)

It looks a knock off of a Swiss MultiFix system so quality should be OK.  Depends on whether there is anything else you want for $400 + a bit more that you will spend for the extra toolholders.

But then, if you have money to burn why not go for it - you obviously want one.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 12, 2019)

For $400 you get a repeatable indexing on the tool post attitude.
If you are making many of the same parts it may be a marginal advantage
If, as hobbyist you make mostly single parts I just can't see the advantage.
But if you want it.


----------



## velocette (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi spend time making your own tooling and save your money for projects and models. There is many and varied designs for tool posts out there. 
After all this is the "Mad Modder" Forum with all opinions expressed, constructively criticised and debated.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 12, 2019)

One of the first things I bought for my lathe was a new quick change tool post... 

mainly because I didn't have a ton of experience and such posts saved me much time and effort in setting up for various operations. Saves me time and head ache.


----------



## DJP (Feb 12, 2019)

I see indexed tool posts as a display of pride in a lathe much like customizing a car with nice mag wheels. If you can afford it, enjoy the perk.

I'm trying to stay 'stock' with my machines which is just another approach, neither right nor wrong, just different.


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting you should post this now, I just finished reading a few comments on these.   Well the variant from Create Tool in China.   Apparently Create Tool is a licensed maker of the unit.  I’m on a cellphone at the moment so no links but I believe you can find videos on YouTube. 

In anyevent one guy implied that it isn’t a perfect reproduction.  However that doesn’t mean it will not work at all.   

To be perfectly honest I wouldn’t go this route simply because of availability.  With the American style tool posts you can buy all sorts of tool holders easily or make them cheap.  Further making specialized holders, say for dial indicators, knurling tools or whatever is also easy.   Making a multifix holder is a lot more work.  

As for tool post usability I say go for it!!!   The biggest hurdle is properly sizing the tool post.   Once this is done setting tools on center will be a snap.  I do not consider a proper quick change solution to be a luxury.   It n fact I consider them to be a basic tool required for initial lathe outfitting.   That doesn’t mean commercial units exclusively as there are many great DIY units out there.  



Shopgeezer said:


> I used the fancy micro adjustable lathe tool posts in a machining course many years ago and loved them. Always wanted one for my lathe but they had a lot of zeros in the price. Lately they have become incredibly cheap. The one below can land at my door for under $400.
> 
> I am tempted, but the little voice says cheap might not be a good thing with something like this. Anybody had any experience with these?


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I've dumped all my fancy toolposts for properly made Norman Patent style tool holders.  I should have done it years ago instead of spending a fortune on the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## dkwflight (Feb 13, 2019)

Since the swiss originator of the Multifix system is out of business there are two makers now. I think the EBay seller is the Chinese maker. They are supposed to be pretty good. There is a German maker now too.
I have been looking for the link. I  don't remember the name
THe german maker is mentioned on Abom79 s youtube channel.
Dennis


----------



## WOB (Feb 13, 2019)

For a hobbyist wanting a quick change post, you cannot beat the American style post as made by a quality Asian maker.  Phase II makes a quality wedge style  post that takes standard tool holders ( abundant on ebay and in the used markets).    The only thing better would be an Aloris or Dorian post in the same style if you can find a used one.   New ones are very expensive and are really overkill for the hobbyist.   Phase II holders are hardened, ground and nicely finished.  I have a bunch of them I use on a Dorian post with complete satisfaction.   I have never used a Multifix, but it appears to be oriented towards production use on a manual machine.   No wonder that the original maker has ceased production.

WOB


----------



## Shopgeezer (Feb 13, 2019)

The standard type quick change posts seem to come in a piston style and a wedge style. Is one more suitable for home use than the other?  I suspect that the tool holders are not interchangeable between the two types.


----------



## backyard_cnc (Feb 13, 2019)

Shopgeezer said:


> The standard type quick change posts seem to come in a piston style and a wedge style. Is one more suitable for home use than the other?  I suspect that the tool holders are not interchangeable between the two types.


 As long as the post were the same size such as AXA or BXA etc. the holders fit both the wedge style or piston style toolposts . My lathe came with a piston style and I later upgraded to a wedge. The wedge system is marginally more accurate for tip position which is handy if you are using a DRO with stored tool offsets. The wedge post is also quite a bit more rigid.


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 13, 2019)

I started with a wedge QCTP so can not say but the wisdom on the streets say the wedge is better.

We must draw a distinction between QCTP versus some NO QCTP solution
AND
Fancy QCTP versus plain vanilla wedge or piston QCTP

In the first case any type of QCTP is a vast improvement over NO QCTP at all, a necessity.
In the second case is like the difference between 24 years Scotch whiskey and 50 years Scotch whiskey.  If you can afford it and appreciate the difference, by all means...

One thing to consider, already mentioned that can not be overstated is the availability of tool holder, one can not have enough.  I hate when I need to take a tool out of one to mount a new tool. Which would I need the least in the future among the one occupied?


----------



## Dr Jo (Feb 13, 2019)

I have original Multifix tool posts & holders on two of my lathes, both have DROs. If I take a tool off and change to another tool I just dial in the tool number and it immediately has the accurate tool cutting position - accurate to 0.01mm every time.

Except when you move the top slide to cut a taper then you start storing all the tool measurements again. Another disadvantage is the measurement is only accurate for mounting the tool holder in one position not the other locations round the tool post.

One cannot have too many tool holders 

Jo


----------



## velocette (Feb 13, 2019)

Very similar layout the problem I open several forums at once. I think it called cross pollination.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 13, 2019)

velocette said:


> Very similar layout the problem I open several forums at once. I think it called cross pollination.



I get cross but am too old for this pollination thing.

Gung Hey Fat Chow

Norm


----------



## johwen (Feb 13, 2019)

dkwflight said:


> Since the swiss originator of the Multifix system is out of business there are two makers now. I think the EBay seller is the Chinese maker. They are supposed to be pretty good. There is a German maker now too.
> I have been looking for the link. I  don't remember the name
> THe german maker is mentioned on Abom79 s youtube channel.
> Dennis


I have a Chinese copy of the Multi Fix Tool post and it is fine save so much time in tool setting Cheers John


----------



## BobsModels (Feb 13, 2019)

You want to see real different style, an  Impero from Italy.  I have one on my 15" Colchester.   The catalog claims .0001 repeatability.   No longer in production.  Its unique features make it very  versatile, has both boring bar holders and cutter holders designed into the tool post .  The yellow post is a Skyhook I have mounted on the tool post to lift 12" chucks off and on.
Here are a few pics.  Comes in a nice wood box.  If someone wants to see the catalog I can attach it to another post.

Bob


----------



## SpringHollow (Feb 14, 2019)

I have one of the Chinese Multifix and really like it.  So I will sell my Aloris brand QCTP but I will keep a knockoff Chinese one just in case.


----------



## Shopgeezer (Feb 15, 2019)

My problem is finding the right unit to fit. These Multifix clones come in many sizes, designated by a letter and usually a number. They start at Aa (one vendor calls it A0), the smallest, designed for mini-lathes. The next size up is A1. This size would fit my lathe well. Its a King 10X22. The current tool post uses 12mm (1/2”) lathe tools. If I confirm my 1/2” lathe tool tip against my nice live centre in the tail stock, then rotate the tool post over the compound, the tool tip is 22mm above the top surface of the compound.  Since the tool holder on an adjustable tool post will hit the compound at its lowest point, I need to confirm that the A1 Multifix clone will allow a 1/2” tool to get low enough to make my 22mm tool tip height. 

According to the diagrams and tables in the Ebay ad, the bottom edge of the tool holder for the A1 is 8mm high. With a 12 mm tool that is 20mm, just enough for a bit of wiggle room in meeting my 22mm tool height. But I have to make sure that there is no mechanical obstruction in the Multifix tool post that would prevent the tool holder from hitting dead bottom. 

I am emailing the vendor back and forth. He is good about responding but language issues are preventing him from understanding my concern. I will take some photos for him when I get back home.


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I've seen many posts, where people have had to machine or grind material off the bottom of the tool post in order to get the tool at centre hight.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 17, 2019)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've seen many posts, where people have had to machine or grind material off the bottom of the tool post in order to get the tool at centre hight.



John

Trouble is that some of the QCTP's are  tempered and I have a bad temper.

Kind regards

N


----------



## ignator (Feb 17, 2019)

My experience is when the tool post height controls the height of the square cutting bits, or a boring bar holder. This is the only time I had to machine material from the bottom of these holders. In this case it was a turret tool post with 4 positions, and a boring bar holder that holds different bar diameters, that is split in half, along the bar axis.
I changed over to a QCTP on both lathes (size A and CA) and never had to do anything but make a custom "T" nut to fit the compound, for the post hold down bolt.
If this is required on a QCTP to get within the adjusting range of the tool holders, then the post is probably too large for the mini lathe. I just recently have seen very small QCTP's available for this issue.
The problem with the turret tool post is that only one size of square tool bit could be used without shimming. As well not all tool bit manufactures had the brazed carbide at the exact same height, as well ground HSS tool bits having the cutting edge move, from resharpening.


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Ignator,

I don't have this problem with the Norman Patent toolpost that I made.  It will take a 1/2" inch tool blank at least 5 mm below centre hight and the bottom of a 1/2" tool blank 1/2" above centre.

The QCTP that I got rid of couldn't do that even though they were designed for 1/2" tool blanks.  Whilst I am not knocking them, for production work they are great, they aren’t really useful to a hobbyist.  Anyway I would rather spend my money on more useful things.

Re: your comment about the mini lathe, I've seen the Norman Toolpost used on a 15" inch DSG using 1" tool bits.  Enormous thing !


----------



## limeyguru (Feb 18, 2019)

On my Grizzly G0702 The tool height was limited by the height of the compound. I opted to skim about 0.06" from the bottom of the compound -- that was enough to allow setting tools on center.


----------



## ignator (Feb 20, 2019)

BaronJ said:


> they aren’t really useful to a hobbyist


I was replying to the comment about tool post being too tall to put the cutter on center.

I would never go back to the rocker style lantern tool post. A QCTP was the best add on to my home shop  (10x24) lathe.  1/8" to 1/2" square and round bits (boring bar) can be used in the A series QCTP. Changing from facing to turning is quick (assuming multiple pre loaded holders), makes accurate machining.
I also have a turret style post, but have not used that in years.
And I would have to dig for the rocker post that came with my lathe, as I consider that useless.
I have had one failure of a CA series QCTP, on my 18x40 (450x1000mm) lathe. I was trepanning, with a 1/2" square shank cutter hanging out 1.5 inches. It grabbed, bent the cutter shank, the wedge clamp of the QCTP slipped and bent the 8mm holder stop stud (the tool holder height adjust screw with thumb wheel and lock nut). So the limits of this friction clamp can be exceeded.


----------



## velocette (Feb 20, 2019)

goldstar31 said:


> I get cross but am too old for this pollination thing.
> 
> Gung Hey Fat Chow
> 
> Norm


 Cross Pollination extends to my workshop I made a couple of tool holders for my "Home Brewed" tool post then the little buggers started to breed ended up with 26 of them. Now with a strict birth control regime in place so no more offspring.


----------



## ignator (Feb 20, 2019)

velocette said:


> ended up with 26 of them


That seems about the right number of tool bit holders.  I assume you're using a home spun QCTP of some sort.
Just the standard brazed carbide tool bits have 7 different types (A thru E, with A&B haveing left right), so for turning and facing setup, you need 14 holders. Add in some cutoff, and form tools and 26 seems perfect.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 20, 2019)

velocette said:


> Cross Pollination extends to my workshop I made a couple of tool holders for my "Home Brewed" tool post then the little buggers started to breed ended up with 26 of them. Now with a strict birth control regime in place so no more offspring.



I'm not far off you  in numbers of holders but my worse fault is collecting Myford accessories .

Thinks!!!!!!!   Better return than the present UK bank interest  which is - after allowing for tax and then inflation is not worth  the thoughts.

Cheers- Have fun instead

Norm


----------



## Shopgeezer (Feb 21, 2019)

So the A0 size tool post is too small, designed for mini lathe, and the A1 size is too big for my cutting height. After a lot of digging I found a new size, Ab, that is halfway in between. The specs seem perfect so I ordered it. The vendor was really good about answering emails. He even dug out one of these Ab tool posts and mounted it on his lathe in China to send me pictures of it. Of course couriers do not deliver to rural properties so too bad if you live on a farm. I have to send it to a friend in town who has a street address. He just bought a nice 12” gear head lathe so I will be suspicious if he claims my toolpost never showed up.


----------

